

What if English had Python-like syntax - epicureanideal

Just a thought.  What if English had Python-like syntax?  What if there were no periods?  Sure, we would need to write sentences one per line, but this might be more readable, one could argue.  What if instead of commas or semicolons we used indentation?<p>Just a thought<p>What if English had Python-like syntax?<p>What if there were no periods?<p>Sure<p>...we would need to write sentences one per line<p>...but this might be more readable<p>...one could argue<p>What if instead of commas or semicolons we used indentation?<p>I'm sure someone will take this idea a lot further.  I just thought I would try to start some discussion on the merits of removing elements of syntax.  This is following from my recent comment on the Dart programming language topic here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3092558 .
======
chris_dcosta
Or how about a Monty Pyhton-like Sin Tax?

------
stewie2
what if we don't need to capitalize the first character of each sentence.

